# My opening morning hunt - Gordon Co.



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2004)

The short version:

Saw one deer at 7:30 a dog ran by me at 40 yards.

The long version:

I got in my stand unusaully early for me and was settled in for the hunt at 6:10. I used the 45 minutes of darkness to reflect on past hunts, give thanks, recall prayer request I needed to tend to, and reflected on the many lives destroyed for nothing on this never to be forgotten date.

A Barred owl gave out a series of single hoots and I wondered if he was celebrating a succesful night of hunting. Would I be successful, of course I didn't know, but the anticipation of knowing I just might be kept me acutely tuned to every sound. A dog started barking excitedly, it's barks mixed with girlish like yelps told me it was on the trail of an animal, and I would bet it was a deer. The dog was out in 8-10 year old pine thicket and I was set up 100 yards from it's edge in a hardwood draw where I had found a few white oak acorns. The dog remained quiet for a long time and I assumed he had gone to other parts when he started again about 7:15. he didn't bark very long this time and I was watching carefully in his direction in the event he ran the biggest buck in Gordon County my way. Ity was at 7:30 when I first heard the deer running out in front of me. I got glimpses of it as it made it's way past, but could not identify whether it was a buck or doe.

I stayed in the stand until 11:30 knowing I would not be hunting the evening. I heard deer blowing on 4 different occassions, at what I am not sure, but was confident they were not blowing at me. Maybe the dog was still in the area and remained silent. The morning was beautiful and very comfortable, except for my toes. A new pair of Muck boots was giving my big toes a fit. Looks like I missed it by 1/2 size.  

Well, another hunt for the diary where I did not get the opportunity to test all my practicing efforts with the longbow. Taking a deer with it has eluded me for the two years previous I have hunted with it. I can only hope my opener is not indicative of the season, but I did have a great day in the woods and for that I am thankful.

Al


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe next time, Al.  Great things come to those who wait.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Great Story Al. Good luck next time.


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 11, 2004)

*opening morning hunt*

Sounded like mine except I must have heard 3 dozen squirls. Lot of fog and a lot of due but any day in the woods is better than any day at work!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 11, 2004)

Great story Al!!!


----------



## Chuck C (Sep 14, 2004)

*Gordon Co. 9/14*

Saw a few deer, far away.
WE DEFINATELY HAVE A DOG PROBLEM.


----------

